# Algun robot parecido al hexapodo, pero mas basico?



## NTM (Ago 6, 2009)

que robot ahi ademas del robot hexapodo

algo asi basico como el seguidor de linea y el seguidor de luz?

y que no sean  muy caros ?


----------



## Dario (Ago 6, 2009)

hola amigo   fijate aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/ subi mi proyecto de robot hexapodo radiocontrolado hecho con materiales que recupere de mi taller, es bien economico. saludos


----------

